# Costco or Sam's



## eddiememphis (Jan 5, 2020)

Both wholesale clubs seem to have good deals on meat.
Costco is $60 per year, Sam's $45.

I have searched around a bit and can't find an answer so I figured I'd ask everyone which they prefer, and why.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 5, 2020)

Sam’s is all we have close but I like that mine they will order stuff in special if they know you after while .


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 5, 2020)

We belong to both seems one carries some stuff the other doesn't. In our case Sam's doesn't carry pork bellies but Costco doesn't have a very good cheese section and we want both so have to go to each.
However I went to both last week and neither had a single package of mild cheddar cheese believe it or not but I figured probably because of the Holidays. 

.


----------



## anstissk (Jan 5, 2020)

We only have a Sams club. I would like to visit a Costco though.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 5, 2020)

We only have Sams nearby. We use it for some things but usually not meat. I buy a lot of my disposable cooking pans and stuff like that there. They are running a special now where standard membership is $45 and you get a $20 gift card. Here’s a link to the promo  https://www.samsclub.com/sams/r/v4z...&ranSiteID=lw9MynSeamY-mmPArId49kw7tvUx_Ci2XQ


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jan 5, 2020)

I got a Sam's membership a couple of years ago so I could buy a kamado grill they had on clearance. I recently let it lapse because I didn't use it enough. Only really bought the 400 pack of nitrile gloves and the 500ft roll of heavy duty foil. They do have pork butt for $1.30/lb here though. Walked through Costco  several times and have never been tempted to join.


----------



## shoebe (Jan 5, 2020)

I like Costco cuz they're everywhere even in Hawaii


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 5, 2020)

I prefer Costco meat selection. In my area anyways, Sam's sells choice meat ay the same price Costco sells prime .

But they're two different animals. 

Sam's is for those who like to buy name brand in bulk. Costco are for those who like to buy a lot of brands you don't see else where. Specifically their Kirkland brand which they tout as a premium brand. 

Incant really speak to the truth of that or not because I buy only very limited things at Costco.

Just like Sam's, there aren't too many things you can get there cheaper than somewhere else when speaking in terms of unit costs. You just have the opportunity to buy it in bulk. But there are savings to be had, especially if you're a good comparison shopper and know how to bang them on their sales


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 5, 2020)

We only have a Sams here. We buy alot there.


----------



## S-met (Jan 5, 2020)

Like 

 pineywoods
, I've got both as they have different things.

If I had to choose, I'd choose Sam's for several reasons:
1. I have a business account  and club hours are 7am. Costco around me even with a business account is same hours for everyone is 10am.
2. Sam's has an app where I can scan and checkout with standing in line. Can't purchase alcohol that way, but not a dealbreaker.
3. The are slightly closer than Costco.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 5, 2020)

S-met said:


> Like
> 
> pineywoods
> , I've got both as they have different things.
> ...


Our Sam's club started allowing you to scan your own alcohol last month after verifying your ID one time. Maybe check it out again!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 5, 2020)

I definitely prefer Sam’s. The meat in my area is basically the same you can get at Costco. Membership is less at Sam’s. Customers are less insane or rude at Sam’s. None of my friends have been shot in the back at Sam’s Club.
G


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 6, 2020)

Lived in Seattle area and witnessed the rise of Costco. When Sam's arrived later we belonged to both because as 

 pineywoods
 mentioned we regularly purchased  items unique to each store.  I also appreciated the in store beer and wine sales.  (Liquor was state run stores only.)

Fast forward and moved back to Minnesota.  Sam's close and no Costco within reason except for Winnipeg until a few years ago.
Back to dual memberships.  I really need to rethink keeping the Sam's.  Twice the drive to Costco versus Sam's but we purchase about 4 times in $ from Costco.
Both meat cases have comparable offers (Sam's also has pork belly). Price, selection, and quality is better at Costco.  Friend also appreciates my Costco membership as they have Traeger pellets.

How many Sam's have closed in the past 2 years?


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 6, 2020)

We had both memberships for a long time. We only have Costco now. We saw cleanliness problems at our local Sam's and let that membership lapse long ago. It may have changed, but one membership is enough since our athlete kids are grown and not emptying our fridge, freezer, and pantry. I rarely buy meat at Costco now, finding better deals at the local grocers without the insane lines.


----------



## forktender (Jan 6, 2020)

I can't really put my finger on it, but I do prefer Costco and I have access to both within 10 minutes of my house. I think a lot has to do with how friendly the people at our Costco is verse how rude the people at our Sam's is. Although if I was getting better deals at Sam's I would have no problem shopping there.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2020)

I've had both for years & let my Costco membership expire last year. Sam's is closer & we like the selection better.  Also as said above scanning your own stuff & checking out with your phone, beats waiting in line any day.
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 6, 2020)

I have been buying pork ribs both BB and spares , loins, pork butts, etc. for 20+ years from Sam's Club. I have never had a bad experience with the cost or a bad piece of meat.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 6, 2020)

We have both in our area but my wife and I joined Sam's because there were more of them closer to where we live.

John


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 7, 2020)

I was focused on meat, food, and cleanliness when I answered above, and completely forgot about electronics at Costco. Yes, both have electronics, but I buy 90% of our electronics from  Costco.  Years ago, a client I had said I was crazy for buying electronics anywhere but Costco. Why? Their price is often better than competition. They automatically extend the warranty at no cost. If they drop the price on an item you bought, show them your receipt and they'll refund the difference. I've done that twice. Their return policy has changed recently, but it is still pretty dang good, especially if you get a lemon.

Heck, I recently bought a wireless inkjet printer that has refillable tanks instead of cartridges because I was going through one or more cartridges a month, about 700 pages per cartridge. The printer came with two full color refills and three black refills, enough for 21000 printed pages! Prints beautiful photos on the correct paper, too. My total cost was around $300.  Same thing at Best Buy would have cost another $150. 

That printer has already paid for itself many times over. I no longer worry about draft, color, or ink levels. I print from my computer and phone all day long and don't give it a second thought. Thanks, Costco!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 7, 2020)

We belong to both since we moved to AZ six months ago. I like the self checkout at Sam's, and they have diesel at their gas station which is never crowded. We won't be re-upping at Costco. RAY


----------



## flagriller (Jan 7, 2020)

Costco


----------



## flagriller (Jan 7, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> I prefer Costco meat selection. In my area anyways, Sam's sells choice meat ay the same price Costco sells prime .
> 
> But they're two different animals.
> 
> ...



The Kirkland brand is pretty good.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 7, 2020)

Costco all the way here.  the premium membership cash back program offsets the costs to make it cheaper than the regular membership that doesn't have them.  The best way to make these store work is to buy what you need, take advantage of sales,  and DONT IMPLUSE BUY!  its very easy to do, but you total for the day will double in a snap.  the basics are very cost effective and meat is huge savings.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 7, 2020)

There are no Sam's Clubs near me, but there are 9 or10 Costcos within a 40 minute drive. We even use the one in Puerto Vallarta, MX.


----------



## eddiememphis (Jan 7, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> ... I was going through one or more cartridges a month, about 700 pages per cartridge.



What are you printing , $100 bills? If so, PM me.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 7, 2020)

eddiememphis said:


> What are you printing , $100 bills?


No...but HEY! Getting the correct paper would be a beech, though! 

Nope. Aspiring author. Critique group needs paper copies.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 10, 2020)

For all the Sam's haters because "they dont have prime meat" lol


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 10, 2020)

Not a Sam's hater. Comments based on real life observations.
I've noticed the better Sam's Club are because a Costco is close.  This started when I lived in the Seattle area and then moved to NW Minnesota with Sam's in North Dakota, but no Costco.
After Costco opened in Fargo ND, the Sam's stepped up and the Moorhead MN  Sam's store closed.
The Grand Forks ND Sam's also stepped up. They offer various prime cuts as well as slab pork belly. 
Sam's prime meat is usually higher than Costco.
Each club membership has their advantage.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 11, 2020)

Availability is def subject to your area. The Sam's in my area carry neither belly, nor prime, nor several other cuts of meats. The Sam's in my area are in a very low income area, the Costco is in a very high income area, hence the different selections.


----------

